# puebla de zaragoza?



## charlyn (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi everyone,

My partner has been offered a job in puebla de zaragoza and am wondering if anyone knows anything about the place? Does anyone know how far it is from Mexico City, as on a map it looked really close?!

Thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you use Google to find 'rutas punto a punto' you can get the routes and distance, tolls, etc. There is an English option.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

It's an easy drive by expressway but hopefully you aren't asking a commute question as that not reasonable. Time between Puebla & Mexico City is much more a factor of Mexico City traffic than distance. The site that RV ****** gave you will be great for distance and tolls but I'd take the time with a grain of salt. In addition, Mexico City is a very big place and times to different points will be quite different.
Puebla is a large city by itself. There are a number of people that have corresponded on this site about different things in Puebla. As minimum, you will find out the history of Cinco de Mayo and Chiles en Nogales.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

conklinwh said:


> As minimum, you will find out the history of Cinco de Mayo and Chiles en Nogales.


And of course mole poblano!!


----------



## superguera (Jul 11, 2008)

Puebla is about 70 miles southeast of Mexico City, about a 2-hour drive on the highway, depending on traffic. If you're looking for more information about Puebla in English, check out my personal blog, Puebla.

Good luck with your move! ~Rebecca


----------



## grieger-lods (Sep 11, 2011)

charlyn said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My partner has been offered a job in puebla de zaragoza and am wondering if anyone knows anything about the place? Does anyone know how far it is from Mexico City, as on a map it looked really close?!
> 
> Thanks


Puebla is the fourth largest city in Mexico. We moved here a year ago and we love the city. Puebla has many cultural opportunities, clean parks, universities, great restaurants, wonderfully fresh vegetables and fruits grown locally, and friendly citizens. Due in part to VW and the other industry, there are people from all over the world living here. We are from the USA but are always asked, "Are you from Germany?" We also have an ex-pat group. There are many stores from the USA (Walmart, Sears, Costco, Home Depot, etc.) where you will be able to find almost anything you want. We go to Parque Ecologico almost every day and walk/jog the 3K track which sits aside the 3K paved track for bike riding. You can swim (free) at the 1/2 olympic sized pool. No motorized vehicles or alcohol are allowed in the park. It used to be a military airfield. Now it is full of gorgeous trees, a lake, an aviary, and many activities for children and families. There are dozens of free wi-fi spots throughout the city, including the city center and the park. Puebla was voted the 5th cleanest city in Mexico. Come, visit, and see for yourself!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

conklinwh said:


> ... Chiles en Nogales.


I think you mean Chiles en Nogado.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

grieger-lods said:


> Puebla is the fourth largest city in Mexico. We moved here a year ago and we love the city. Puebla has many cultural opportunities, clean parks, universities, great restaurants, wonderfully fresh vegetables and fruits grown locally, and friendly citizens. Due in part to VW and the other industry, there are people from all over the world living here. We are from the USA but are always asked, "Are you from Germany?" We also have an ex-pat group. There are many stores from the USA (Walmart, Sears, Costco, Home Depot, etc.) where you will be able to find almost anything you want. We go to Parque Ecologico almost every day and walk/jog the 3K track which sits aside the 3K paved track for bike riding. You can swim (free) at the 1/2 olympic sized pool. No motorized vehicles or alcohol are allowed in the park. It used to be a military airfield. Now it is full of gorgeous trees, a lake, an aviary, and many activities for children and families. There are dozens of free wi-fi spots throughout the city, including the city center and the park. Puebla was voted the 5th cleanest city in Mexico. Come, visit, and see for yourself!


Sounds great. Maybe I made a mistake settling in Guadalajara, the second largest city. Not really. I think Gdl is a great place to live, but I doubt that it is even on any list of clean cities, much less in the top five.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

grieger-lods said:


> Puebla is the fourth largest city in Mexico. We moved here a year ago and we love the city. ... Puebla was voted the 5th cleanest city in Mexico. Come, visit, and see for yourself!


Tell me, please, what are the four cleanest cities in Mexico? Also please tell me who these voters were as I would personally have voted Puebla as the single most boring place in the universe hands down. Also please enlighten me as to when the turnip truck returns to Des Moines as my cat would like a ride back to the promised land.


----------



## PinkChili2 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hound Dog said:


> Tell me, please, what are the four cleanest cities in Mexico? Also please tell me who these voters were as I would personally have voted Puebla as the single most boring place in the universe hands down. Also please enlighten me as to when the turnip truck returns to Des Moines as my cat would like a ride back to the promised land.




REALLY Hound Dog...is any of your post necessary???


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

TundraGreen said:


> Sounds great. Maybe I made a mistake settling in Guadalajara, the second largest city. Not really. I think Gdl is a great place to live, but I doubt that it is even on any list of clean cities, much less in the top five.


TG:

Four blocks of Guadalajara has more going for it that all of Puebla and throwing in Tlaxcala which Poblanas, laughingly, consider to be part of their metropolitan zone. This city is so boring that they don´t roll up the sidewalks at midnight since they never rolled them out in the first place. This town is so boring that they turn off the satellite at 6:00PM. This town is so boring that the world premier of_ GONE WITH THE WIND _is still in its heyday still serving poporn they made in 1937. This town is so boring that it elected Muncie, Indiana as its sister city. I coulkd go on but I´m exhausted.


----------



## Charliexito (Dec 2, 2011)

ANY FRIENDS OF BILL W. HERE THAT WANT TO FORM A SMALL ENGLISH SPEAKING EXPAT GROUP??? Hey, this is chucko (charliexito) signing in here from Puebla, where I have lived since last August. If you are out there I would love to meet you and connect!! chuckolino at yahoo. Thanks!


----------



## ptrichmondmike (Aug 26, 2010)

Hound Dog said:


> TG:
> 
> Four blocks of Guadalajara has more going for it that all of Puebla and throwing in Tlaxcala which Poblanas, laughingly, consider to be part of their metropolitan zone. This city is so boring that they don´t roll up the sidewalks at midnight since they never rolled them out in the first place. This town is so boring that they turn off the satellite at 6:00PM. *This town is so boring that the world premier of GONE WITH THE WIND is still in its heyday *still serving poporn they made in 1937. This town is so boring that it elected Muncie, Indiana as its sister city. I coulkd go on but I´m exhausted.


Well, I haven't been to Puebla since 1971, but I spent a month there then, and I know for a fact that relatively new American movies were available. I saw _Bob y Carol y Ted y Alice_ as well as The Ryan O'Neal-Ali McGraw classic _Historia del Amor_ and a double bill of _Planeto de los Simios_ and _Bajo del Planeto de los Simios_. Ah, the memories...but that's pretty much all I remember about Puebla. It was the least Mexican place in Mexico on that whole 3-month trip.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ptrichmondmike said:


> Well, I haven't been to Puebla since 1971, but I spent a month there then, . . . It was the least Mexican place in Mexico on that whole 3-month trip.


I find that hard to believe. I've visited Puebla many times in the last 30 years and found it be a very Mexican city: the colonial architecture, the food (think of mole poblano), the lovely central plaza, the traditional crafts, and so on. Maybe you stayed in a different Puebla than the one I know.


----------



## ptrichmondmike (Aug 26, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> I find that hard to believe. I've visited Puebla many times in the last 30 years and found it be a very Mexican city: the colonial architecture, the food (think of mole poblano), the lovely central plaza, the traditional crafts, and so on. Maybe you stayed in a different Puebla than the one I know.


Don't be confused...we all see things differently. I'm not a fan of big cities. We used Puebla as a base for trips to Oaxaca, Xalapa, Cholula, D.F. and elsewhere. Yes, the city had some charms (the plaza is nice, and the ubiquitous Talavera-style tiles were beautiful), but I mostly remember a rigid planned grid even more unyielding than in many other Spanish-founded cities. I also happen to be one of those who doesn't care for mole poblano. My best "tourist" experience in the vicinity was the marvelous church at Tonantzintla.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ptrichmondmike said:


> Don't be confused...we all see things differently. I'm not a fan of big cities. We used Puebla as a base for trips to Oaxaca, Xalapa, Cholula, D.F. and elsewhere. Yes, the city had some charms (the plaza is nice, and the ubiquitous Talavera-style tiles were beautiful), but I mostly remember a rigid planned grid even more unyielding than in many other Spanish-founded cities. I also happen to be one of those who doesn't care for mole poblano. My best "tourist" experience in the vicinity was the marvelous church at Tonantzintla.


The church at Tonanzintla is a marvel, I agree. The layout of Puebla is a result of Spanish town-planning practices and is common in most all colonial-era cities. It is one of those things that makes Puebla so typically Mexican, though perhaps it didn't appeal to your preferences in urban planning. The fact that you don't like mole poblano (nothing wrong with that) doesn't take away from the fact that it is a quintessential part of traditional Mexican cuisine. You have a perfect right to prefer other cities in Mexico to Puebla (I'm partial to Oaxaca myself), but what I can't agree with is your statement that it is the "least Mexican place" you visited in 1971.


----------



## tmex51 (Apr 4, 2012)

I've only been to Puebla a few times but always enjoyed my stay and the food at Casona de la China Poblano, and very interesting story/history behind la China de Poblano.


----------



## ptrichmondmike (Aug 26, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> The church at Tonanzintla is a marvel, I agree. The layout of Puebla is a result of Spanish town-planning practices and is common in most all colonial-era cities. It is one of those things that makes Puebla so typically Mexican, though perhaps it didn't appeal to your preferences in urban planning. The fact that you don't like mole poblano (nothing wrong with that) doesn't take away from the fact that it is a quintessential part of traditional Mexican cuisine. You have a perfect right to prefer other cities in Mexico to Puebla (I'm partial to Oaxaca myself), but what I can't agree with is your statement that it is the "least Mexican place" you visited in 1971.


I didn't mean to get your shorts in a knot, and after all it is a 41 year old memory. But I prefer a place like Guanajuato or Taxco, where nature conspired to thwart Spanish town planners. I'm aware of the exalted status of mole poblano -- I simply don't like it. I also don't like liver and onions, hard-boiled eggs and Jello. It"s a personal thing.

PS My first post about Puebla in this thread was mainly intended as a humorous tag to Hound Dog's last post. I did not mean to offend.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ptrichmondmike said:


> I didn't mean to get your shorts in a knot, and after all it is a 41 year old memory. But I prefer a place like Guanajuato or Taxco, where nature conspired to thwart Spanish town planners. I'm aware of the exalted status of mole poblano -- I simply don't like it. I also don't like liver and onions, hard-boiled eggs and Jello. It"s a personal thing.
> 
> PS My first post about Puebla in this thread was mainly intended as a humorous tag to Hound Dog's last post. I did not mean to offend.


You haven't offended me in the least. I just take language seriously, and your statement that Puebla was not very Mexican didn't seem accurate to me. I can certainly understand your preference for beautiful cities like Guanajuato and Taxco, whose hilly locations certainly made a mess of the Spaniards' preference for logically-laid out cities.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> whose hilly locations certainly made a mess of the Spaniards' preference for logically-laid out cities.


Sorry to disagree Isla, but the most confusing thing to me is how UNORGANIZED the Spanish laid out their cities anywhere in Latin America. 

I realize this is hard for me, originally coming from a Germanic-based area where ALL of the streets & roads either go strictly North to South by the compass, or strictly East to West, and not Southwest to Northeast or curving or whatever. (just think of flyover country in the US where everything below looks like a quilt). The last US city I lived in had just as many hills as Guanajuato or San Francisco, but the streets still went North-South and were straight.

The Mayans seemed to get the alignment "right" with their pyramids, but the Spanish didn't with their cities. Puebla, MX City, Queretaro and most other MX cities may be partially on grids, but the majority of these grid areas are "cock-eyed to the compass". Hills or no hills. The rest of the streets seem to meander, following rivers or ancient foot/burro paths.

Another thing I have noticed is that when I have been in any MX cities, I always end up going in a circle until I get right back to where I left from. I once did this in Guanajuato following a twisting, turning street called Panoramica (?) all the way around the top of the city but no way to get "down there". 

I did finally discover a looping way to get to downtown Guanajuato, and then got lost in the subterranean tunnels, with the same result - back where I started. After four circular trips around the city with no results I said (to myself) "F..ing Spanish idiots", and the heck with this and left, not seeing anything of Guanajuato other than what I saw out of the windows while driving past. 

Learned Spanish with few problems but can't seem to shake up my brain that is hardwired to North-South-East-West.


----------



## 009 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hound Dog said:


> Tell me, please, what are the four cleanest cities in Mexico? Also please tell me who these voters were as I would personally have voted Puebla as the single most boring place in the universe hands down. Also please enlighten me as to when the turnip truck returns to Des Moines as my cat would like a ride back to the promised land.


trolling or just dumb?


----------



## 009 (Jan 29, 2011)

GringoCArlos said:


> Sorry to disagree Isla, but the most confusing thing to me is how UNORGANIZED the Spanish laid out their cities anywhere in Latin America.
> 
> I realize this is hard for me, originally coming from a Germanic-based area where ALL of the streets & roads either go strictly North to South by the compass, or strictly East to West, and not Southwest to Northeast or curving or whatever. (just think of flyover country in the US where everything below looks like a quilt). The last US city I lived in had just as many hills as Guanajuato or San Francisco, but the streets still went North-South and were straight.
> 
> ...


lol why didnt you just ask someone how to get to the centro? You missed an amazing city


----------

